# Is there a program that preserves midi data between FL studio and Sibelius?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I often use Sibelius to write the music and FL studio to edit the music and FL studio doesn't import all of the articulations the way I need them imported, for instance if it has more than one on one instrument the instrument just won't load at all. I then have to essentially rewrite the music in FL studio which defeats the purpose of having used Sibelius. I was wondering if there were a way of keeping everything as it was as I loaded it? I'd even write the program if nothing exists currently.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm not an expert here but if you can save your file as a midi file, then Sibelius can read it fine. Ah, sorry only just read your question, I was going on the thread title lol. I don't know FL studio so obviously it doesn't work the other way around. My bad!


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Tru to explort as MuzicXmL


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

There's a program called loopMidi which creates virtual midi cables within your computer. This allows you to output MIDI directly from Sibelius to FL studio in real time (also gives you the advantage of using FL studio's instruments while composing in Sibelius).

The downside is that you have to record the output from Sibelius in real time, which can be tedious if you write long pieces. You also have to do the tempo/meter changes manually within FL studio. It _should _give you the exact MIDI data that exists within Sibelius, though.


----------

